# River Hawk Boats



## Mossy0ak270

I'm looking to get a small water boat and was just curious if any of yall have any input on these. I posted awhile back about jon boats but been looking at these instead. I know Biggus said he had one and loved it. Who else owns one and what do you think? Pros and Cons? I was looking at the 15' B-60 I think its called? Anyways if anyone knows anything about these I would appreciate it. I'm gonna be fishing lakes like Stone Mountain, Varner, etc. and the occasional trip to the Oconee River. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Mossy0ak270

I also meant to say as well, is it big enough to put 2 trolling motors on the back? I was gonna have 2 on the back and foot controlled on the front. I have a 9.9 that I'll use on lakes that will allow it. Thanks fellas


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*B-60*

mossy yes a firend of mine has the b60 and yes you can run oconee river so he says with a 9.9 two trolls in the back and afoot in front is good but he doesn't have a foot control in front


----------



## rayjay

Fishdog has one, maybe you can hitch a ride on his yearly fishing trip  .  I had a 15'4" Gheenoe and it took very little power to make it go. The B60 is wider and heavier though.


----------



## fishdog

Mossyoak, I have a b-60 with the front deck. I am very pleased with every thing about the boat. The River Hawk"cliam to fame" over the Genooe is that it will plane out and the Genooe will not. Mine is VERY stable and the thing will float in wet grass. I am using 15 hp honda four stroke for power with the good results you would expect form Honda. I use a 12v- 30# hand control inthe front and it does good even on the Hooch. I see no need for more then one trolling motor though, one 50# would be fine for the eletric only lakes. IMHO the extra battery weight would not be a good trade off.


----------



## Mark Brooks

I also own a B60 Riverhawk Camo version.  I use mine on the Hooche also with a 15HP Fourstroke Honda.  This is also my duck hunting vehicle.  Very light and very stable.  

I previously owned the B52 and that boat is very light an could work more practically for Electric only lakes.  

You can't go wrong with these boats.  The manufacturing used to be here in GA.  I think the new owner has kept it here?

MB


----------



## Al33

I had, but sold, a 15' Original. I loved the boat and customized it to my own needs with raised seats so my knees wouldn't be so bent. All I did was make risers out of treated lumber for each bench and mounted the seats to them. I also had a beefed up transom plate made for it. 

I do not recommend towing the boat with a heavy motor mounted because of concerns for transom damage.

If I ever get another one it will either be the B-52 or B-60. Never can have enough room in a boat.

I am confident you will not regret buying a River Hawk. My 8 HP Honda made the 15 footer fly. I still have the motor and it's for sale if you are interested.


----------



## goldentrout

A friend had a custom one made with a platform on it to pole salt water flats.  We fished the oconee and caught a lot of fish with it.  It made several trips to Savannah for reds and trout.  We ran it all the way up to Burton Dam from Lake Seed, and floated in water only two inches deep.  They are great boats, but he is thinking about selling his now that his kids are getting into fishing since it will only hold two people at a time comfortable.


----------



## cowboyron

Anybody got any pics of these River Hawks ? I have not seen one but would like to.


----------



## Al33

*Here ya go Cowboy, take a looksee.*

http://www.geocities.com/sewellmarine/Riverhawk.html


----------



## cowboyron

Al33, Thank you sir. Looks to be a nice lil'rig, price is right and looks like it would be real stable in the water.


----------



## TimR

I have the 13' model (that I bought from the Swap and Sell) and I love it.  It is very stable... I stand up in it to fish quite frequently.  I push it around with a 30lb motor guide hand control and it does great.  They are great boats.  

tr


----------



## jiggabelly

*Riverhawk option*

I have a Gheenoe from the old days and found that the guy sold the biz a long time ago. The new owner of the actual building in Statham builds his own line of boats that are really cool. His name is Robbie Gonterman, his number is 706-207-7399...I am attaching some pics to peruse....


----------



## Neal09

i have a 13ft river hawk boat duck hunting edition and i love it i have a 30 lb trolling motor and a 5 hp briggs outboard and i couldnt ask for a better boat for what size it is


----------



## Twenty five ought six

You dug up a 5 year old thread to tell us that?

I don't whether to be amazed or befuddled.


----------



## Randy52

I have a B-60 Procaster edition. Great hull speed and stability. Rod storage on this model can be tough because of it's shape. You have to watch for abrasion under the nose of the boat, which can wear a hole. Overall a great boat for electric only lakes.


----------



## rockwalker

I acquired one from a friend and we used it in the river quite frequently and several small cracks and one large one developed in the outer hull around the sections of the flotation foam due to voids behind the hull and I am in process of repairng them now. As stated earlier do not tow the boat with the motor mounted. Cracks will develope in the transom. An engine prop can be built depending on your trailer configuration. I love the boat but care has to be taken when hauling it with a motor mounted. Mine has a 9.9 Johnson 4 stroke and it will scoot.


----------



## Grimes25

since this old thread popped back up we sell if anyone ever interested.


----------



## hoveysmith

I have an old 14-foot boat that is marked "Satilla" that I have drug across the country and back bowfishing and duck hunting. It was made in Douglas, Ga., in 1985(?). This has a Gheenoe design with side stabilization, and is fiberglass cloth over plywood. This is in contrast with the River Hawk which is blown-in molded fiberglass. I typically run with a 4 hp. engine. For photos I have a number of them in my blog and videos. Visit http://www.hoveysmith.wordpress.com. My cross-country trip was made in 2004, and I still use the boat. It will almost float on spit. The caution not to haul with the motor attached is a good one on this or the River Hawk designs.


----------



## deerhunter388

I'v got a original 15 footer and i love it I fish the oconee river ALOT.  it works great for me - my 6 hp yamaha pushes it OK its not real fast  but it planes out fine.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh

*Old thread*



Twenty five ought six said:


> You dug up a 5 year old thread to tell us that?
> 
> I don't whether to be amazed or befuddled.



  X2


----------



## Davis31052

I've got one, 13 ft Gheenoe, for sale if you or anyone here is interested in a used one.


----------



## earl

I've gotr an original 15' Gheenoe  with a trailer I'm getting rid of .


----------



## cjlake88

im thinking about one of these boats, and im only 13. do ya'll think it would be good for me and a fishing buddy?


----------



## porkbelly

cjlake88 said:


> im thinking about one of these boats, and im only 13. do ya'll think it would be good for me and a fishing buddy?



Only if your very careful and always wear a life-jacket. Boats can be dangerous tools.


----------



## cjlake88

ok i know, i have been around them my whole life


----------

